# Ke and arrow weight



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good for deer? I'm shooting a 340 grain total arrow weight at 307 fps(71ke)...i know my ke is plenty but is my arrow too light?


----------



## ks.bowhunter (Jan 20, 2009)

Rambo22056 said:


> Good for deer? I'm shooting a 340 grain total arrow weight at 307 fps(71ke)...i know my ke is plenty but is my arrow too light?


That would depend on your draw weight.


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

68 pounds


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Yes...good for deer.
Personally I'd prefer about 390 grains. You would increase the momentum dramatically while still be almost 295FPS

A good medium weight arrow/broadhead combo is the ticket IMO.


Momentum/accuracy is your goal. If you want real big game, drawing 68 pounds and a 29 inch draw will get you there easily with nearly every modern bow on the market.

KE is NOT the goal, it's shot placement.
Speed is for those who are testosterone challenged. Many think it's not manly to shoot 60 pounds.

In my club I shoot 268 FPS and can out shoot most there.

my .02

IMO: Get a coach and learn to become accurate!
You can get a pass through on a caribou from 50 yards with 40 pounds.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree. accurate arrow placement is where the whole game is. No matter, 10yds.or 75, if you are not confident of the shot --don't hope to kill.I was raised to give the animal that much respect.Pulling high pds. mostly is not really conducive to highly accurate arrow.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

c.sitas said:


> I agree. accurate arrow placement is where the whole game is. No matter, 10yds.or 75, if you are not confident of the shot --don't hope to kill.I was raised to give the animal that much respect.Pulling high pds. mostly is not really conducive to highly accurate arrow.


+++

I have "The Spirit of the Wild" inside of me.
I WILL NEVER take ANY shot I am not completely confident that I'll harvest the animal quickly, ethically and humanely.

I have WAY more respect, admiration and dare I say LOVE for the animals I pursue, to wound them and have them die a slow, painful, gangrenous death. I'd rather go home empty handed then commit that SIN against life!!

Besides..
Guys who are "Overbowed" (most in my club) who can draw 70 pounds or more on a nice warm sunny day, after warming up, will find that in the woods on a zero degree day while freezing in the tree stand or blind cannot budge that compound and watch the trophy of their life walk calmly away at 15 yards.

I know...I've heard grown men cry because it actually happened to them.

Sorry for the rant.

Bill


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

27 inch draw length..


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ill be more specific..Destroyer 350.. 27 inch draw...68 lb..340 grain Easton flatline 340's cut short at 25.5 inches... Rage 2 blade....


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Rambo;
You have a big enough "Can-O-Whoopass" to take a deer.

make your arrows about 380-390 and learn to hit spots the size of quarters all the way out to 40.

You'll be successful. And proud.
GET A COACH!!!


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)

For now I added lumenocks which brings arrows to 361 grains.. Thanx for all replies..


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

Rambo22056 said:


> Ill be more specific..Destroyer 350.. 27 inch draw...68 lb..340 grain Easton flatline 340's cut short at 25.5 inches... Rage 2 blade....


For optimum speed/kinetic energy (considering your equipment and particular steup), you want a 400-405 grain arrow. This'll produce about 78 ft-lbs of kinetic energy @ about 295 feet-per-second. Incidentally, your current arrows WILL sail through a whitetail as though it's made of gelatin. I just thought I'd throw these numbers out there in case you ever decided to build your arrows a little heavier


----------



## jpeeps1 (Sep 8, 2011)

I should have read this post rather than posting my comment in the arrow testing thread. I agree with all your posts. It's not about the speed. Shot placement is the most critical. Most of my friends have left the compound bow years ago and went back to the traditional side of this. Believe me, if I could shoot without a sight I'd be there.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Rambo22056 said:


> Good for deer? I'm shooting a 340 grain total arrow weight at 307 fps(71ke)...i know my ke is plenty but is my arrow too light?


It only takes 50lbs KE for Moose you are good to go.


----------



## HUNTMCH (Jan 7, 2010)

Your fine with the original set up.....


----------



## ArcheryAdiction (Jan 5, 2012)

Your probably fine. Its kinda like shooting a deer with a 22-250 or a 300 win mag.I would go somewhere in the middle, 30-06 or .270. Take your pick. In my opinion with that setup you are not getting the best perfroming arrow, With your setup take advantage of your speed bow and get as much MOMENTUM as possible, while still maintaining great speed. 400 grain arrow would be my minimum with that setup.


----------

